# Doin Right by ME.



## RoeCyris (Jun 18, 2007)

It's probably been over two years since I've really cared about my physical apearence and cared about my overall health. I'm only 22 and so far in my life I'm pretty skinny naturally, but I know that wont last forever. Truthfully, I want to develope a discipline that I can maintain into full on adult hood. That I can maintain into fatherhood so that I can be a roll model to my children. I have dreams sometimes, it's me and my first boy in my study/office/personal gym and the little guy is only maybe 6 years old. Both of us are doing push ups together. Sometimes he can't keep up but he's been doing this with me for as long as he can remember and he wouldnt understand a day without some sort of training and consideration of the well being of our bodies.

Normally, in the past, I got in shape for ... girls. Flat out. The only reason that worked is because my A.D.D. kept me interested in a new girl every week so I had a new girl to try and impress every week. But my A.D.D. seems to have settled a little as I've gotten older and now I really only get interested in a girl when that girl is something special and blah, blah, blah the point is that I've realized that I really need to want to be in shape for myself.

Working-out is going to be a challange for me this summer and over the past year of living in Jerusalem at a Yeshiva, I've really learned to embrace and love a good challenge (academic or physical). I'm a camp counselor at an out door camp. We do normal camp stuff, but our facility is totally outdoors in the blazing sun. In addition I do early and late care so I work from 6:45a.m. - 6:30p.m. and I just don't see how I will be able to have the time to really focus on training and eating well and some how having a life (like I said, I'm 22 and I cant just work, eat, sleep). I have to grocery shop but I know a key step is going to be the food. I know that eating really is a major undeniable element of getting/being in shape and the nature of my job really allows me the freedom to stop every few hours and have a healthy snack so that I get my 5-6 meals a day.

I want to stop now as I'm writting this, b/c I started thinking about the things I really miss from when I trained seriously and ate well:
- Getting a good night's sleep: I use to sleep SO well on days that I exercised. Sleep has always been an issue for me (and all men in my family really) and when I finally realized that a good workout would knock me out at night I swore I would never stop. I did. And I have never slept well since. I miss sleeping well, lol. As it is, it's 12:15a.m. and I need to be asleep right now b/c I wake up for work in 6 hours, but I can't.

- Being proud: I was never arogent about the work I was doing to be healthy but I was proud of myself. Very proud of myself. And it had been years since I really felt that way about myself. Somewhere down the line after I broke my collar-bone and couldnt play baseball I really got down on myself but living a healthy lifestyle really picked me up. I'm not as down as I use to be, but that sense of pride is simply more amazing than anything else one can do for themself.

- Looking good: I do miss it. I dont look like crap now, but my muscles are mostly putty, my abs are non existant, my chest shrank, and I got that skinny boy flab that drives me nuts. I like looking good because I'm very vain. I just have to make sure I keep this down on the list of reasons why I want to start getting in shape again. But it will never be OFF the list.

- Challenge: I said this before and I'll say it here again: I like a good challenge. I've really come to embrance the challenges of life that are put in front of me and that I put in front of myself for my benefit. I'm really looking forward to challenging my sense of discipline (or lack there-of).


SOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!?

I busted out an old classic of mine. One of the many things I use to do was this silly little Reebok yoga tape. It came with a mat and weight stick (both of which I still have). I use to do it at nights as a warm down for the day. It gets me a little tired and very sweaty (cuz i just sweat a lot). So I tracked down the tape and did it. It felt very good - mostly for my ego. I took the first step for myself. Honestly, it will take a few days to get the proper foods for myself, but it will come. I've hounded my dad and hes talking to his gym about hooking me up with a summer membership (since I'm a college student and wont be here in the fall).

ALL in ALL, I'm very excited. Honestly, I can't say how often I'll be here to update. Either way I hope I get to do this. I'm scared that my 12 hour work days, half of which are outside during the hottest hours of the day will leave me too tired to really work-out and focus on eating right, but as of right now I'm prepaired to deal with that.

Speaking of long work days, I'm gonna go ahead and hit the hay now.

 

WHOMPSgiggity yall.


----------

